# Granberg File-N-Joint



## woodeneye (Jun 18, 2014)

So my uncle just came down from Minnesota and he brought me a Granberg File-N-Joint. I had my doubts and after a little struggle setting it up and getting it tuned just just right... I was wrong. Haven't had that happen in a while. Haha, yeah right! Anyway, it does as good a job as my Harbor Hate electric sharpener and maybe even a little better, at the cost of extra time. But it's what I'll be using in the field along with my handy little Oregon stump vice. Very pleased. I'm sure you all know about this product but I thought I'd give my take on it and a quick review. They're nice, but consume a little extra time than free handing and a lot extra compared to electric sharpening. But I also think they get your chains a hair sharper. Needed a little tuning out of box and instructions are horrible. Overall, it was a nice gift from a family member and I'll definitely be using it in the future to keep my saw spitting those big chips I like.


----------



## alderman (Jun 18, 2014)

I've used these for years. Just sharpening for my own use so no need for speed. Three or four licks to each tooth and ready to go unless I got into something besides wood. 
Finally figuring out to give the rakers a little attention from time to time made a big difference on how they cut.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 19, 2014)

Last year I posted a little pictorial intro to setting up Granberg "File-n-Joint". The pix were lost to cracker exploit. That's now been restored. See http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/granberg-file-guide-setup.237730/

Ditto for the depth gauge part: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/filing-depth-gauges-with-granberg-guide.238512/

HTH


----------



## carhartt (Jul 2, 2014)

If you cut firewood and don't own a file n joint. Shame just shame on you. Great beginner sharpener and plain ole handy to have around. I own a couple sharpening tools and for the money the Granberg is one of the last id get rid of.


----------

